# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  jane n ian

## crazygirl

has anyone got any spoilers about jane n ian

----------


## Crazzykayzz

na! why you asking? i reali hate ian!

----------


## emma_strange

I like them. Ian's been through a lot. He deserves some happiness.

----------


## littlemo

I do like the couple together because Jane brings out the best in Ian. He's a good person when he's around her, Ian on his own is horrible. I think this is the first relationship Ian has been in where a woman hasn't tried to change him. Jane loves him for just being himself. Jane's also great with the children, much like Laura was. 

Ian is a very difficult person to live with but I think Jane is handling it pretty well, they love each other and I don't think Ian has any plans to make the same mistake with Jane as he did with Laura. Ian would be a fool to loose Jane because she means so much to him, and him to her. All I want now is for Lucy to stop giving her a hard time.

----------


## crazygirl

just wondered if anything happened between them because ian always gets hurt! but i hope he dosnt this time because ian's cool

----------


## asforgrant

i read ages ago that there was gonna be another wedding in ee i think it was directed at ian and jane it would be good if that happaned to jane is really nice and she has had a bad time and deserves some happainess  :EEK!:

----------


## crazygirl

yea that would be nice

----------


## littlemo

Yeah but knowing Ian he'd probably ruin that marraige too. It's supposed to be third time lucky, and his third wife's dead, is there such a thing as fourth time lucky?! lol.

I don't think Jane should risk it!

----------


## Cupcake

Yearh! He was horrid to Laura in the end and thatwas sad ..

----------


## diesel

I actually like Ian for the first time in ages, hes so much nicer when hes with jane

----------


## SoapRach

I'm really trying to like Ian at the moment but he just still reminds me of a weasel!

----------


## Claire

> I actually like Ian for the first time in ages, hes so much nicer when hes with jane


According to his past record with woman, I don't think he's going to be nice to Jane for ever  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RIP_Rubbish_Gangster

I think the reason they work is because it's the first relationship that Ian's had with someone where there is complete mutual respect and feeling.

About a year ago I saw the bloke who plays Ian (think his name is Adam) in Universal Studios in Florida.  I was so happy to see something that reminded me of home that I followed him round the park (quite discreetly I thought).  I think he cottoned onto me though and I must've freaked him out because he started trying to run away.   :Big Grin:   Boyfriend said I was incredibly sad considering the amount of things there were to do there.  I resent being called Ian Beales stalker but it seems to be a name thats stuck.

----------


## Meh

> I resent being called Ian Beales stalker but it seems to be a name thats stuck.


I can change your username to be that  :Big Grin:

----------


## RIP_Rubbish_Gangster

> I can change your username to be that


Don't you dare!  :Big Grin:

----------

